# Impossible de télécharger une application



## Amb_re (29 Avril 2015)

Bonjour / Bonsoir,
J'ai actuellement un iPad 2 et j'ai la MAJ 8.2. 
Bref, aujourd'hui je voulais télécharger l'application "Pinterest" donc je vais dans l'App Store, là tout va bien.
Je trouve l'application j'appuie sur "Obtenir" puis sur "Installer". Je vois le petit rond de chargement qui commence à tourner mais directement après, il revient à "Obtenir". Ca l'a fait plusieurs fois de suite et c'est la même chose pour les autres applications. J'ai regardé la place qu'il me reste et j'ai 3.6 GO. 
J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un à le même  problème que moi et s'il a pu le résoudre.

Voilà bonne journée / bonne soirée et merci d'avance.


----------



## daffyb (29 Avril 2015)

Presse le bouton d'accueil et celui de veille simultanément jusqu'à ce que la pomme blanche sur fond noir réapparaisse.
Ca fera un redémarrage de l'iPad, et peut-être corrigera ton soucis.
C'est sans danger.


----------



## Amb_re (30 Avril 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Presse le bouton d'accueil et celui de veille simultanément jusqu'à ce que la pomme blanche sur fond noir réapparaisse.
> Ca fera un redémarrage de l'iPad, et peut-être corrigera ton soucis.
> C'est sans danger.


Merci beaucoup ! Je vais tester cela tout de suite et vous faire part des résultats !
Merci encore !!


----------

